# New Pen This Weekend



## Karl_99 (Apr 14, 2013)

[attachment=23192]Here is a new pen I finished this weekend...
It is a Jr. Gent II Fountain Pen with thai Rosewood Burl and gold titanium hardware. The burl has some nice two-tone colors. 

I made several other fountain and rollerball pens this weekend, but they were not wood....


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks great Karl! Post the other ones also


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Mike...
Here they are...

Majestic Jr. with Steel Mist Acrylic
Majestic Rollerball Pen with Tru-Stone -Bloody Basin Red Jasper
Jr. Gent II Fountain Pen with the Thai Rosewood (Earlier photo) 
Jr. Gent II Fountain Pen with "Chocolate" acrylic

Navigator Rollerball Pen with Fire Acrylic

I am trying to build some inventory in preparation for a show at the end of the month.[attachment=23194][attachment=23195]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2013)

Karl, that red/gold/black pen is just dying to be in my hand. What would it take to get one like that? Let's trade (I am nearly broke lol).


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 14, 2013)

I see you had a great time with the auction!!!! 



Kevin said:


> Karl, that red/gold/black pen is just dying to be in my hand. What would it take to get one like that? Let's trade (I am nearly broke lol).


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 14, 2013)

I like the fire acrylic and the red jasper! Great job


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 14, 2013)

A well done group of writing instruments Karl.
Your From, Fit and Finish looks great from here.

Les


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks!!



rdabpenman said:


> A well done group of writing instruments Karl.
> Your From, Fit and Finish looks great from here.
> 
> Les


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 15, 2013)

Karl, they are all beauties, but, the rosewood burl is the clear winner for me. :hatsoff: :irishjig:


----------

